# This coming weekend



## EYEFISHER2

does anyone think by next weekend the ice will disappear and be able to slip the boat in for a couple days? as of now looks like might have a couple days in the low 50s and a chance of rain 
P.S. im also refering to the west end Catawba area


----------



## Jim Stedke

It's anyones guess, but ....we can hope.


----------



## Jason Pelz

I'll be out Saturday if the water is clear.


----------



## loomis82

if anyone has room on their boat would be up for a walleye killing mission for sure.. pm meif there are any opennings!
thank you


----------



## ErieRider

Jason Pelz said:


> I'll be out Saturday if the water is clear.


Jason, It's KPI's brother. Keep in touch with him, I know he wants to get out as well.(me, I am working all weekend, BS!!) We took a ride yesterday and the KI ferry was running and there was just some shore ice around Marblehead and not much else to report. I know earlier in the week a few trailers were parked at Mazurik and you could see the skim ice busted up in the ramp. Not sure about west towards the cans and farther that way, did not check. From a few pics I was sent from SBI this week, there is ice in the triangle and off the ice ramp, but the ice that has been forming was not super impressive looking and I was told it was still shifting around. I myself could see it melting by the end of this warm up.


----------



## leadcorebean

same here ill take a seat if anyone is going sat or sun i got plenty of gear


----------



## Jason Pelz

I should be able to get a good look at all the ramps Friday afternoon/evening timeframe on my way back from the Ultimate fishing show up in Novi. I will most likely have a full crew on my boat but will definitely let you guys know if any of my buddies end up backing out between now and then. Erie, I'll send your brother a text Friday when I have launch details figured out if its a go.


----------



## Jim Stedke

If anyone has room, I'm also available. Gonna be doing talks at Cleveland Boat Show and it would be nice to have info from the previous weekend. Show dates are Jan. 17 - 21. I speak on the 17th @ 3:30, 19th @ 2:00, & 21st @12:00. 

Sat. the 19th is the super seminar where Mark Brumbaugh, Travis Hartman, Scott Stecher, Jim Stedke & Rich Stedke will cover all aspects of walleye fishing on Lake Erie with plenty of time for questions.

ph 419 230 8314 tia. Jim


----------



## leadcorebean

nice way to try and find a seat jim lol "it would be nice to have info" lol well yea sat is my bday i got ya beat!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke

leadcorebean said:


> nice way to try and find a seat jim lol "it would be nice to have info" lol well yea sat is my bday i got ya beat!!!


My birthday is Wed. Jan 16th and I'll be 65 .... now who has who beat ??? LOL


----------



## Nauti cat

I was at C.I. yesterday state park ramp was iced in but if the weather heats up and a little wind it will be gone. I have a place next to Midway Marine our boat docks and channel also had ice. The ramp next to Midway had ice, maybe it will be gone by Sat.I think Miller ferry is running. I might get back up wed/thur if I do I will post ramp conditions unless Boatnut post first.


----------



## leadcorebean

Jim Stedke said:


> My birthday is Wed. Jan 16th and I'll be 65 .... now who has who beat ??? LOL


that means u spent enough time on the water then lol big 33 for me


----------



## K gonefishin

My boat is in storage but still loaded and ready for fishing, I just took it on new years eve I think I still have some food and drinks in it. 
I am going to plug it in tomorrow just in case. Just did more reading on the artic blast, they are saying 3rd week of January its still looking likely.
January is the only month I haven't boat fished on Erie, last year I did in february. 

If I fish saturday I'll jig in early AM troll then jig before dark they are only active for jiggin early and late anyways. 


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/nasty-cold-waves-could-be-in-t/3586088 

I hate accuweather but they have been singing this same song for awhile now. I checked temps in northern canada it's -16 in thunderbay brrrr that's cold.


----------



## sady dog

could be an armada up there if the ice clears....nice!! the big boat is in storage but if someone as crazy as me wants to fish..I have my little 16 foot lund mr pike....she has rod holders and a solid 60 johnson....GIDDY UP..! I will post again friday if I have my co pilot seat open?


----------



## sady dog

actually friday looks great?? I might have an open seat..(all my friends have real jobs)


----------



## ErieRider

My bro (kpi) shot me this pic today from the stone beach at the catawba ramp. As you can see there is ice but not alot right now and open water past that. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer

If any you guys hit astabula or conneaut area I like get open seat and help on gas.


----------



## Jason Pelz

Sady, I'll be running a 17 1/2 with a 75 HP and its handled everything I could throw at it so far. Some people probably think I'm outright nuts somedays when the see me in that boat. Its a fun boat though.


----------



## fishtician

You guys are killing me.... Gotta work the weekend... Hopefully mid week , weather permitting. Please keep me posted.


----------



## sady dog

She is a worthy boat ...had her out in 3 to 4 footers off conny perch fishn once...would nt do it again...brought her in 2 miles out in 5 footers that came out of no where in Geneva....but never broke thru ice with her,,lol I am in for friday and or saturday...talked to stedke he might be with me??? I think if it is calm enough might just jig fish...with no wind you better be draggin anchor to get slow enough to troll...prob like .5 mph 

Well lets get on.......Roll tide


----------



## mikmrnd

Jim my birthday is jan 16 also-- I am just a youth of 61 !!


----------



## wallykiller

I could be in for an open seat on Friday. I'd need a day advance to get it approved for a day off. Gas money, coffee and donuts, lunch.. Name your price... 

Dennis

I have my own gear and proper cold weather attire.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Sady, iwindsurf is calling for sustained @17 gusting to around 30 mph SW. if that happens our only shot would be in tight out of the wind from Catawba to Marblehead. I do have 1 spot that could work out if it's not too dirty.


----------



## Jason Pelz

Sady, I wouldn't worry about trolling that slow. Last February, with the same water temps we were doing best between 1.1-1.3 mph pulling DHJ's 25, 42 and 60 back. One day, just as a major storm blew in we had a fast and furious bite going on doing 1.7-1.9 mph, 15 to 35 back and we couldn't make up our mind whether to run for cover or keep catching all those 9 to 11 pound fish. What a day that was. We called it quits when it hit close to 50 mph winds with rain coming down sideways that made my face sting when it hit. We then had to drive head on into 5 footers from F can all the way back to Fenwick's in a pitch black sky and we passed by a dozen boats that were heading out yet and we were still praying that we would make it back in safely.


----------



## sady dog

wow ,,,just checked marine weather underground....That changed pretty dam fast!!! friday they are calling for some wind???? out of south..the bay should be ok if we go out of state park??? but with that wind it might push them out to the mouth of Catabwa... saturday looks a lot better..There is a smalll craft for thursday..that makes me wonder about the mud as well...but it is all south winds??? we need someone to check on the water clarity and see just how big those waves are inside the bay for us thursday before I make the 2 hour run?


----------



## ecnadnus

We are supposed to be skiing this weekend but IF we change plans I will definitely be out!


----------



## Jim Stedke

Sady,Just getting out of Catawba may be an issue. If Mazurics is opened up it would be a much better option (big if). 

Scott can look at the ramps (Catawba & Muzuric) for all of us, and I'll post what's up. Jason will be checking also, so we should not have to waist a trip.

Later, Jim


----------



## Jim Stedke

Hal, I figured you were watch this. We've got 22 down here right now, so I'm wondering if things are going to open up at all or not. Guess we'll see.


----------



## wallykiller

wallykiller said:


> I could be in for an open seat on Friday. I'd need a day advance to get it approved for a day off. Gas money, coffee and donuts, lunch.. Name your price...
> 
> Dennis
> 
> I have my own gear and proper cold weather attire.


 
Got the all clear to take Friday off from work!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

South or SW or West winds will only push ice into Catawba or near will be pushed into Catawba. It's likely you won't be able to get out of Catawba. I don't know for sure but I would put 1.00 on it that Mazuricks might be iced up.

Temps are much colder on the lake around the islands. 45-55 on shore will be 20's on the lake due to wind and lakes water temp...IF you can get out it will be one sketchy trip. I called off my plans not even going to bother. I was considering a poke around Cleveland for some perch but with the wind wipping off a lake that is 33 degrees I'll pass on that too. I'll wait on ice fishing in a heated shanty. 

What ice is out there probably won't melt in a day it's been cold enough to keep it where its at. 

Michigan waters I can't say I don't fish that way.


----------



## boatnut

Here are pics of Mazurick taken today. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog

how thick you think it was????


----------



## ecnadnus

THANKS for the Mazurik Pics! You want to take a look at Turtle Point too?? 

Mazuriks will be fine come Saturday and Sunday!

Bring on the rain and warm weather so I can postpone skiing.....


----------



## boatnut

I'd have to guess at thickness, but possibly 1" to 2"? High winds tomorrow so maybe wave action will help break up?


----------



## wallykiller

ecnadnus said:


> THANKS for the Mazurik Pics! You want to take a look at Turtle Point too??
> 
> Mazuriks will be fine come Saturday and Sunday!
> 
> Bring on the rain and warm weather so I can postpone skiing.....


Hal,

Its winter you can ski another day.  Trolling in January, How often can you do that?


----------



## KPI

i am still holding out hope if we can go it will be killing me to be sitting home!!!! wife has to get a hair done on saturaday hope i can figure it out going to wait to after i see what happens later in the week!!!was in marblehead today did not change much from yesterday but just maybe we will make it out!!!!!


----------



## da-animal

K gonefishin said:


> South or SW or West winds will only push ice into Catawba or near will be pushed into Catawba. It's likely you won't be able to get out of Catawba. I don't know for sure but I would put 1.00 on it that Mazuricks might be iced up.
> 
> Temps are much colder on the lake around the islands. 45-55 on shore will be 20's on the lake due to wind and lakes water temp...IF you can get out it will be one sketchy trip. I called off my plans not even going to bother. I was considering a poke around Cleveland for some perch but with the wind wipping off a lake that is 33 degrees I'll pass on that too. I'll wait on ice fishing in a heated shanty.
> 
> What ice is out there probably won't melt in a day it's been cold enough to keep it where its at.
> 
> Michigan waters I can't say I don't fish that way.



agree with kevin.....lake will still be windy this wknd, and water temps are low, if your motor stalls:C, not worth risking


----------



## ecnadnus

Satellite image today shows decent spots off Huron. Anyone got a river ice report?
Lot of good water on the west end but thats a run from Mazurik if its choppy.

Dennis,
I hear ya. Lobbying the skiing postpone right now!


----------



## ChinnAgain

The ice at Huron is from the ramp to about 200 yards past the Brass Pelican. It looks to be about 2inches thick. The only good thing will be heavy snow melt causing some current to break it up.


----------



## mrahn1138

Hope to get out Thursday. Boatnut or anybody else in that area be able to check Zuricks and/or Catawba Wednesday afternoon? Is anyone else looking to get out Thursday? We would likely be at the ramp around 8 am. We can break some ice, <1in. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## sady dog

well the 30 knot west winds today should push some water and waves up against the state park and break up some ice....the problem is that first 20 feet off shore...
Maybe I can get Stedke to get up in front of boat with a spud bar 

Friday looks a litle windy..10 to 20 diminishing ?? Saturday is about same..but wind is gonna swing out of west again??? 

It is a crap shoot....


----------



## Nate167

I'm thinking about going out of hot waters sat evening. Does anyone know if there is ice in there? I'm hoping they are discharging warm water and there isn't any ice in there but any info would help


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieBoy75

If you mean Lorain, there's no hot water anymore, but the duck hunters were out sat and sun so it might be open. There werent a ton of fish there after Sandy though. Let us know if you go.


----------



## island troller

I will check out Catawba and Mazurik tonight and post what I see. Stedke in front of the boat with a spud bar? Pictures please. But seriously I have done that in my younger years.


----------



## Nate167

Erie. I'm gonna go if my friend can go so ill let you know. I agree I haven't seen that many fish this year after sandy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke

island troller, emphasis on younger years.... me too. But I anit up for no bleepin heart attack.

Scott says Mazuric has float ice in it, but he thinks we'll be good.

Sady, Fri 9 - noon sustained @ 21 gustin to 30, Sat 9 - noon 17 - 18 w/ minimal gusts.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Would this be a bad time to take a brand new boat out for the first time? Really would like to fish if possible or should we just sit in the garage and stare at this beauty until ice out?


----------



## ecnadnus

Looking forward to getting out this weekend. South breeze could be a little bumpy depending on which direction you head and where you end up.

Sure would be nice if Turtle Point opened up! 

EYEFISHER - New boat? Understand the temptation but I wouldn't take a new boat out there for the first time in January with ice and only one ramp potentially open. UNLESS....you had a friend with a boat travelling with you the whole way. Too many things can go wrong and 33 degree bumpy water is not the time for ANY problems.

The Spankarony Deep HJ12 is ready for action again!


----------



## EYEFISHER2

That's a bummer buddy's new ranger from Vic's sure would look even better with some January eyes in it


----------



## island troller

Catawba still has a layer of 2" soft ice in the harbor area tonight. But with some good wave action the next two days it could destroy that ice for the weekend. Mazurik however is very very close to be open for launching. There is floating thin chucks going about 15 yards out form the launch then it is all open. I'm quite sure that it will be a go by saturday. The lake is completly open and I am sure those walleyes are cruising for food. Weather permitting I plan to be out this weekend.


----------



## Jason Pelz

Don't worry Jim. Matt is a youngster. We can set him out front with the spud bar if need be while we sit back and enjoy our coffee. That will be his workout for the day.


----------



## wallykiller

If I have to break ice with a spud bar for an open seat. I'll do it!!!


----------



## Jason Pelz

Run to G can and ride the surf back to the ramp. That looks like the best water out there anyway. Plenty of fish can be caught down in that area.


----------



## sady dog

looks like tomorrow and friday are the best days?? saturday might be a little wet???


----------



## sady dog

r there any ramps open over on the west side of the bay...by G can?? that would save some running..????


----------



## boatnut

Here are some pictures taken at 3 p.m. Wednesday there is a lot of "shove" ice on the ramp but the rest is breaking up. you can see salt on the ramp as well. might be tough in the morning...harbor may be ok but ice on ramp could be a prob.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke

Turtle Point is probably the best shot. Would be sweet if someone checked it.


----------



## FarmerChris

Jim Stedke said:


> If anyone has room, I'm also available. Gonna be doing talks at Cleveland Boat Show and it would be nice to have info from the previous weekend. Show dates are Jan. 17 - 21. I speak on the 17th @ 3:30, 19th @ 2:00, & 21st @12:00.
> 
> Sat. the 19th is the super seminar where Mark Brumbaugh, Travis Hartman, Scott Stecher, Jim Stedke & Rich Stedke will cover all aspects of walleye fishing on Lake Erie with plenty of time for questions.
> 
> ph 419 230 8314 tia. Jim


Is there a schedule of these seminars? I have been looking for this on the Outdoor show web site. Schedule of events does not list this. Assume it will be like last year in "fisherman's alley" area. Would be nice to see a full schedule to plan visit to the show.


----------



## Shortdrift

Jim Stedke said:


> My birthday is Wed. Jan 16th and I'll be 65 .... now who has who beat ??? LOL


Hey Young Fella! Ten days after that I'll be 74.


----------



## LmitingOut

FarmerChris said:


> Is there a schedule of these seminars? I have been looking for this on the Outdoor show web site. Schedule of events does not list this. Assume it will be like last year in "fisherman's alley" area. Would be nice to see a full schedule to plan visit to the show.


Its at the boat show not the outdoor show two seperate shows


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke

Chris, Thur. 3:30 Jim Stedke Lake Erie walleye Mar - Dec. (Jan & Feb too if no ice)
5:00 Zarts harnesses & worms
7:00 Lance Valentine Sonar Basics & beyond

Fri. 3:30 Lance Valentine Sonar down & side imaging
5:00 Jonathon Shoemaker walleye techniques
7:00 Mark Brumbaugh Crankbait techniques

Sat. 12:00 Kids Clinic By NPAA & Shakespeare 
2:00 Walleye College 2:00 - Travis Hartman
2:30 - Jim Stedke
3:00 - Scott Stecker
3:30 - Rich Stedke
4:00 - Mark Brumbaugh
4:30 - Group session
6:00 Lance Valentine "The lure is last"

Sun 12:00 John Csizmadia 
Bass College1:00 Jonathon Shoemaker
1:45 Bryon Coates 
2:30 Joe Balog
3:15 Group session
4:30 Lance Valentine Advanced GPS

Mon 12:00 Jim Stedke & Travis Hartman Speed kills
1:30 John Hageman Advanced ice fishingtips
3:30 Jeff Liskay Steelhead.... bluewater to rivers

Hope this helps.


----------



## silent_bob

Jim Stedke said:


> Turtle Point is probably the best shot. Would be sweet if someone checked it.


just took at look at turtle point marina after work tonight. The marina is still pretty solid. Ice looked thick right at the ramp. Right now you can't get out but that may change by saturday. Main channel is open under the bridge but there is current running though there to help open it up. i live close to the marina and can keep everyone posted if it opens up.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Jason Pelz

It sounds like we just need someone to volunteer to put their waders on and go out and bust the ice right in front of the ramp ahead of time so it has time to be cleared out before the weekend.


----------



## Jim Stedke

yea, but how would you get the floatation suit over the waders ????

couple of coal buckets full of ashes from the wood burner wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ecnadnus

Thanks for the updates Bob! 

I agree with Jason...


----------



## mrahn1138

Wasn't able to make it out today, will likely have to wait till mon/tues now. Just looked at my calendar, and last year we fished 1/7 - 1/11. Rodbender was posting the reports. Really appreciate you guys that check the ramps for everyone, saves us alot of time, gas, and frustration. Thank you.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I'll be the first to say it...........They are just fish, not worth busting up equipment, and or dying for guys. Safer days are ahead, and the fish will still be in Lake Erie. If you do get out, please keep a good eye on floating sheets of ice. That stuff can be hard to see until your right up on it.


----------



## Snyd

With the temps being in the low 60's here in Centeral Ohio Friday, Saturday & Sunday. I would say a lot of the ice will be gone especially if we get some rain as well.


----------



## island troller

Catawba is still the same today as yesterday and with the wind directions it may not be open to launch this weekend. I say that because there is still a lot of small floaters out there which could work into the catawba launch area yet.
Could of got out of Mazurik today but I did not want to be the only boat and also be the boat to make the path by pushing away the floating chunks with my aluminum bow at the launch site.
Still looks like Mazurik will be ready by Saturday but be very careful of the small floaters out there, which could collect together and be a big floater. I was surprised to see that many off of catawba and port clinton. Not sure I would go all the way to Rattlesnake or the reefs yet for the risk of being trapped from getting back to the launch... Very good point Captain Kevin.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Any updates on Turtle Pt.


----------



## jonlpeck922

Yea captain kev knows his stuff. Givin me successful tips more than once.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason Pelz

Mazuriks was clear enough to get out this evening but muddy as hell for as far as I could see. I don't see ant chance we will be launching from Catawba this weekend. I couldn't even crack the ice bouncing a rock off it and that was the stuff that looked like it was ready to break apart. The rock bounced up and skidded over a few feet and it only left a small chip in the ice.I didn't make it down any further but plan to stop out near turtle creek and Fenwick tomorrow on my way back from Novi.


----------



## island troller

I agree Jason, I don't see anyone launching out of catawba this weekend or turtle creek in my opinion. I plan on going out of mazurik saturday and fish around Kelleys. I like to see what is floating between me and the launch this time of the year. Local weather is calling for rain friday and then tapering off in the afternoon. 60 degrees on saturday with a slight chance of late rain but then another rain day on Sunday. Saturday defintely looks to be the best day.


----------



## MarknFish

Definitely think about pulling the boat out of the garage and heading up Saturday from the Dayton, OH area. Please keep us up to date on the ice at Catawba and we may see you all on the lake. 

I haven't been up since early December when ya'll were out there and I'm itching to get back. Thanks in advance....


----------



## chflnghair

I agree MarknFish. I live in Indy and I need to get out as well. 1) I need to test my new downloads from Humminbird and: 2) I've got fishing fever reel, (I mean real), bad! I've been stuck in Snowmass Colorado skiing with the family for 2 weeks!! (No wife and no kids I know of. Just relatives every where I look. Feel my pain?). What do you think I was thinking about??

Problem is I can't get out till Sunday at the earliest. But I can stay till late Tuesday! Please keep us informed here and I'll cross my fingers as well as far as the weather is concern. Might also have an extra seat available for Sunday late morning thru Tuesday.


----------



## c. j. stone

Not sure if you gents got out or not but if so, hope you slew them! If not, I hope someone took the pic. of all those fancy rigs lined up and all of you standing by the ramp looking at the ice with your waders, float suits, and spud bars! I'd pay to see that!!


----------



## KPI

i know some got out today!!!!! i was unable to not because of ice or weather just because the stars did not line up!!!!


----------



## Panfisher1402

Was at Mazuriks saw 10 trailers in the parking lot. So some guys got out there today. Hopefully they will post a report.


----------



## sem-eye

Went to Catawba ramp this morning, still iced in. Launched out of mazuriks about 10:30. Trolled reef runners north of mouse, then east of Catawba ramp, then south of green, then east of green back to south of green. 5 hours solid and not a single hit. I have an antique sonar so can't talk about marking fish. Talked to another guy at the ramp who fished north of Kelly's who said he was marking a ton of big fish but couldn't get any to go. Saw some boats coming in from f can direction, hopefully they did better and will post a report.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Several reports on Turtle Creek area thread.


----------

